# Indonesian ranger escapes Komodo dragon



## Blacky (Feb 24, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-24-2010
*Source:* niniemsn

An Indonesian park ranger has escaped an attack by a Komodo dragon, the world's largest lizard species, after his colleagues heard his cries for help and drove the reptile away.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 24, 2010)

Scary stuff ...as much as I admire them ..wow, wouldnt want to be on the bitey end of them that is for sure !!


----------



## bluey66 (Feb 24, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Scary stuff ...as much as I admire them ..wow, wouldnt want to be on the bitey end of them that is for sure !!


 
l agree with you RBB, who would want to be on the bitey end of a Komodo Dragon not me no-way, l think some Reptiles are just not born to be kept as pets in a private homes, and only Zoo's or Wildlife Parks with experience keepers, should be allowed to keep Reptile's such as the Komodo Dragon's and very large Python's and Crocodile's or Alligator's, and very highly venomous Snake's.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 24, 2010)

bluey66 said:


> l agree with you RBB, who would want to be on the bitey end of a Komodo Dragon not me no-way, l think some Reptiles are just not born to be kept as pets in a private homes, and only Zoo's or Wildlife Parks with experience keepers, should be allowed to keep Reptile's such as the Komodo Dragon's and very large Python's and Crocodile's or Alligator's, and very highly venomous Snake's.


HA HA HA ...cant agree with your large Python or highly ven quote ...cause I am a big fan of both and would have a house full, if only my hubby would meet me half way :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jessb (Feb 24, 2010)

bluey66 said:


> l agree with you RBB, who would want to be on the bitey end of a Komodo Dragon not me no-way, l think some Reptiles are just not born to be kept as pets in a private homes, and only Zoo's or Wildlife Parks with experience keepers, should be allowed to keep Reptile's such as the Komodo Dragon's and very large Python's and Crocodile's or Alligator's, and very highly venomous Snake's.


 
Mind you this was in the the dragons' native habitat on Komodo Island rather than a private keeper. 

btw, you don't need to use capitals and apostropes to plural common nouns such as zoos, pythons, crocodiles etc.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 24, 2010)

jessb said:


> btw, you don't need to use capitals and apostropes to plural common nouns such as zoos, pythons, crocodiles etc.


Yes! Another spelling & punctuation nerd. We are a dying breed, unfortunately. 

Komodos are an awesome animal, would love to see them in their natural habitat one day. Still, as redbellybite mentioned, so long as the pointy end doesn't interfere with my flesh in any way......


----------



## slim6y (Feb 24, 2010)

It's not just the bitey end that's important to stay away from - the other end can be just as volatile!!!

I once smelt some crocodile wind.... I nearly dry heaved!!!

The only komodo I have ever seen was at Taronga Zoo. I was quietly impressed.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 24, 2010)

I would want an electric cattle prod and a side arm to do that job for any extended period.... I wonder if OH&S have an office on Komodo???


----------



## billiemay (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't they have something in their saliva that can kill even if you just get bitten or can they treat that properly now?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 24, 2010)

billiemay said:


> Don't they have something in their saliva that can kill even if you just get bitten or can they treat that properly now?



Yes, but they drain all your blood and refill you with antibiotics, then swap it back, and if you can survive that you will be fine


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 24, 2010)

Very lucky! I wonder how effective the treatment is for the bites?? Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## phoebe (Feb 24, 2010)

Apparently the one at Taronga escaped one night and was found sunning himself on the footpath near his enclosure in the morning


----------



## jessb (Feb 25, 2010)

phoebe said:


> Apparently the one at Taronga escaped one night and was found sunning himself on the footpath near his enclosure in the morning


 
I heard a story from one of the keepers at Taronga that on that occasion, they found a group of Japanese tourists sitting on its back and taking photos because they thought it was a tame one!


----------

